
Design for accessibility (autistic spectrum, dyslexia, anxiety, low vision) [pdf] - stared
https://ukhomeoffice.github.io/accessibility-posters/posters/accessibility-posters.pdf
======
stared
Text version here: [https://ukhomeoffice.github.io/accessibility-
posters/](https://ukhomeoffice.github.io/accessibility-posters/)

> General guidance on how to design more accessible services. The guidance
> covers best design practices for users from these areas: low vision, D/deaf
> and hard of hearing, dyslexia, motor disabilities, users on the autistic
> spectrum and users of screen readers.

